# Green Onion Pancakes with Tomato-Avacado Salsa - Rec.



## mish (Feb 5, 2006)

I went looking thru my files for a dish I haven't tried, yet, that might go well with Dina's salmon with lemongrass pesto. This one could be a first course/side/appy, or paired with a salad for a light meal.

Green Onion Pancakes with Tomato-Avocado Salsa
Serving Size : 12

Salsa:
1 2/3 cups chopped seeded plum tomato
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
1/2 cup chopped peeled avocado
2 tablespoons finely chopped seeded jalapeño pepper
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon minced fresh oregano
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Dash of sugar

Pancakes:
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups low-fat buttermilk
1 large egg, beaten
1 cup chopped green onions
6 Tablespoons (1 1/2 oz) Shredded provolone

To prepare salsa, combine first 9 ingredients in a bowl. Cover and chill.

To prepare pancakes, lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife. Combine flour and next 5 ingredients (flour through black pepper) in a large bowl; make a well in center of mixture. Combine buttermilk and egg in a bowl; add to flour mixture. Stir just until moist. Let stand 10 minutes. Fold in green onions and provolone cheese.

Spoon about 1/4 cup batter onto a hot nonstick griddle or nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray. Turn pancakes when tops are covered with bubbles and edges look cooked (about 3 minutes). Serve salsa over warm pancakes.


----------



## QSis (Feb 5, 2006)

Mmmm that sounds like a terrific brunch dish to me!  Served with a pile of fluffy scrambled eggs and a couple of good sausage links on the side.

Lee


----------



## Shunka (Feb 5, 2006)

This sounds sooooooo good!!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very interesting, will have to try this out for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Mmmm that sounds like a terrific brunch dish to me! Served with a pile of fluffy scrambled eggs and a couple of good sausage links on the side.
> 
> Lee


 
Lee, you always come up with great ideas.  Brunch didn't occur to me. Thank you!


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> This sounds sooooooo good!!!


 
Thank you, Shunka.  I think we're the all-time veggie fans.  Hope you enjoy.  Oh, yeah, a little sour cream on top can't hurt. 

Thank you, thumper.  Hope you enjoy the dish.


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

Here is a little pic to whet your appetite


----------



## Shunka (Feb 6, 2006)

Mish, the picture did it!! Now I have to make this!


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

The pic 'sold' me too, Shunka.  My only teeny concern (but not really a concern), is that some folks might find it a tad bland... so, thinking of adding a bit of lemon juice to the green onion pancake mix?  You think?


----------

